# Skeeterpee with Merlot slurry??



## CrazyCajun (Sep 26, 2011)

Can i make skeeter pee with the slurry of Merlot?
I save the slurry of the merlot 2 days ago and put it in the fridge.. i'm thinking if i want to make the skeeterpee i should probably start it today or tomorrow!

thanx


----------



## Redtrk (Sep 26, 2011)

Why not? It's a slurry and that's what you need to start the SP. With all of the lemon juice it will take on the lemonade flavor.


----------



## CrazyCajun (Sep 27, 2011)

well, i just started...hope it turns out good!


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Sep 27, 2011)

yum...... yum


----------



## CrazyCajun (Sep 28, 2011)

well...good start, it's fermenting!


----------



## Jmarch68 (Oct 30, 2011)

I have made about 5 different kinds of skeeter pee and my personal favorite has been from merlot. Girlfriends favorite is white ice wine.
You wont regret it!


----------



## CrazyCajun (Oct 31, 2011)

actually i had a taste this weekend, really good! And the wife likes it too!!
Its ready to bottle, cant wait to taste it some more!!


----------



## Arne (Nov 1, 2011)

Ya best get another batch started. Don't know whether the cat drinks it or what but it just seems to disappear. Seems like we are always running out before the next batch is ready. Arne.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Nov 1, 2011)

I have made skeeter pee from a merlot, can. sauv. and syrah slurrys. Phenomal. I only used 2 bottles of lemon juice though.


----------



## Jmarch68 (Nov 1, 2011)

I dont think were gonna run out anytime soon! We've been making quite a bit .


----------



## CrazyCajun (Nov 2, 2011)

just bottled 29 bottles...Pretty good stuff! Will definetely make some more!!


----------

